# Antlion ModMic 4.0 Omnidirectional NOT WORKING



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey all. 
Just got my new modmic in today, and I haven't been able to get it to work at all. I've tried my onboard audio (ASUS Maximus VI Extreme), my soundcard (Sound Blaster Z), and even this cheap USB soundcard I got a while back. Nothing. I don't know much on how to trouble shoot with this kind of thing, so I need some help getting this thing to work. If you have any ideas, please send them my way. Thanks!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 24, 2015)

Did you go into the sound settings of your OS and make sure to enable the mic?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2015)

it might not be compatible with your sound card. you should double check with Antlion. The Modmic 3.0 had issues with the Sound Blaster Z and various on-board audio.

if you can't figure it out just return it and buy a USB condenser mic.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 26, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> it might not be compatible with your sound card. you should double check with Antlion. The Modmic 3.0 had issues with the Sound Blaster Z and various on-board audio.
> 
> if you can't figure it out just return it and buy a USB condenser mic.


What I don't even know where to start here the level of wrong is just wow ... 
how can a 3.5mm analog input device be "incompatible"  smells of user  error or DOA ....
in this case I am leaning toward DOA I think a RMA is in order


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 26, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> What I don't even know where to start here the level of wrong is just wow ...
> how can a 3.5mm analog input device be "incompatible"  smells of user  error or DOA ....
> in this case I am leaning toward DOA I think a RMA is in order



http://www.modmic.com/blogs/news/7590731-3-0-compatibility-log-and-pilot-program


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 26, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.modmic.com/blogs/news/7590731-3-0-compatibility-log-and-pilot-program


already read that its crapola
the only thing that would case a strait microphone not to work is insufficient driving sensitivity
which is why we have mic boost


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 26, 2015)

> Both the ZM-MIC1 and the ModMic 2.0 are usable immediately after plugging them into an unoccupied 3.5mm jack on your PC. They don’t require any extra drivers, but won’t work with combo jacks (headphone and microphone in one). The ModMic 3.0 is a whole different story. AntLion is well aware of the ModMic 3.0’s compatibility issues and has compiled a list of compatible sound cards. The biggest problem is iffy support for Realtek HD drivers which rules out compatibility with the majority of integrated sound cards. We were fortunate enough to get the 3.0 working with Realtek HD drivers after a bit of tinkering, but your mileage may vary. This one’s a tie between the ModMic 2.0 and ZM-MIC1 which both worked without a hitch.



ever since noise cancelling was introduced in 3.0 it's been a mess.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 26, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> ever since noise cancelling was introduced in 3.0 it's been a mess.


then whatever NC Chip they are using is drawing to much power and cutting the signal should still work if you crank the mic boost


----------

